

Stolen Uber Customer Accounts Are for Sale on the Dark Web for $1 - jackgavigan
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/stolen-uber-customer-accounts-are-for-sale-on-the-dark-web-for-1

======
DarkLinkXXXX
>implying they're actually worth anything

